# Nikon, Canon to End Camera Development



## Jura (Apr 23, 2016)

All comedy contains truth

http://newcameranews.com/2015/04/01/shocking-nikon-canon-to-end-camera-development/


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 23, 2016)

If I want to get to the point where the camera becomes the limiting factor, then I have to downgrade.....to an iPhone...first generation!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 23, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> If I want to get to the point where the camera becomes the limiting factor, then I have to downgrade.....to an iPhone...first generation!


+2 
maybe 2nd gen


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 28, 2016)

Jura said:


> All comedy contains truth
> 
> http://newcameranews.com/2015/04/01/shocking-nikon-canon-to-end-camera-development/




I can't speak for Nikon, but if you take Canon at its word, the 1Dx ii will be the last Canon EOS. 

From the press release: "The *Ultimate *EOS Camera"


----------

